# Opening in 1,000-ac QDM lease



## GottaGetOutdoors (Dec 31, 2018)

I anticipate one opening for the 2019-20 season on a 1,000-ac Wilkes County lease. Now screening candidates. The lease is a beautiful private timberland property near Washington, GA. Limited to 5 members total. The lease secured long term. Cover types include mature hardwoods along creeks, natural pine-hardwood stands, and planted pines. Pine plantations are a patchwork of stands ranging from 1-60 years old. Food sources include mast producing oaks, understory browse, and food plots. Good road system. A number of ladder stands and shooting houses in place.

Good deer and turkey hunting. Some hogs. Above average deer density. Members are encouraged to harvest does to help improve our doe-to-buck ratio. Good genetics. This region produces 130-150 class bucks with an occasional 160-class. Dues are $3500 and covers lease, insurance, and food plots. Member is allowed 2 bucks, 6 does, and 2 gobblers. No limit on hogs. No camping on the property but there is an RV campground and motel nearby.

Our management objective is quality hunting and minimal pressure. Members live an hour or more from the property. The average member hunts 1-2 times a month. Guest is allowed on occasion - with discretion. Anything killed by the guest counts toward the member's quota.


----------



## Natemartin1026 (Dec 31, 2018)

This spot still available


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes. I am screening applicants now.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm interested in this.  I am looking to hunt with a small group of responsible hunters that are interested in hunting trophy bucks and mature gobblers.   I typically hunt on weekdays since I am in charge of my own work schedule.  I am an empty nester so nobody hunting in the family but me.  It looks like I live around 2 hours away. 

Thanks,

Blane


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 3, 2019)

PM sent, Golfer72.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for all the interest. I have replied to all the PMs and have begun screening several new candidates. Feel free to PM me if you want to know more about this one or my other GA leases.


----------



## Ffpowder (Jan 9, 2019)

I would like more info on all leases, locations and rules


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 9, 2019)

Details on every lease are posted on my website at www.wildlifecooperative.com. I also posted pics from each lease. Look it over and then give me a shout. Thanks and have a blessed day.


----------



## chasp12 (Feb 20, 2019)

Please PM me if this is still available. Thank you.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 20, 2019)

Call me at 706-765-8435. Thanks. Jerry


----------



## coolie (May 4, 2019)

Still taken members
bryantcoolidge@msn.com


----------



## KSCSHANE (Jul 20, 2019)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> I anticipate one opening for the 2019-20 season on a 1,000-ac Wilkes County lease. Now screening candidates. The lease is a beautiful private timberland property near Washington, GA. Limited to 5 members total. The lease secured long term. Cover types include mature hardwoods along creeks, natural pine-hardwood stands, and planted pines. Pine plantations are a patchwork of stands ranging from 1-60 years old. Food sources include mast producing oaks, understory browse, and food plots. Good road system. A number of ladder stands and shooting houses in place.
> 
> Good deer and turkey hunting. Some hogs. Above average deer density. Members are encouraged to harvest does to help improve our doe-to-buck ratio. Good genetics. This region produces 130-150 class bucks with an occasional 160-class. Dues are $3500 and covers lease, insurance, and food plots. Member is allowed 2 bucks, 6 does, and 2 gobblers. No limit on hogs. No camping on the property but there is an RV campground and motel nearby.
> 
> Our management objective is quality hunting and minimal pressure. Members live an hour or more from the property. The average member hunts 1-2 times a month. Guest is allowed on occasion - with discretion. Anything killed by the guest counts toward the member's quota.


Hello, I am interested, are you still taking members?


----------

